# ADS ohne TwinCat System Manager



## mikep (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit einen C# Programm Variablen auf einem BC9050 lesen/schreiben. 

Ist es möglich nur das C# Programm auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen ohne den TwinCat System Manager zu installieren (und dort die Route auszuwählen ) ? 


grüße mike


----------



## Neals (1 März 2010)

Ja!

Du musst die native Ads-Bibliothek mit schleppen (TcAdsDll.dl) und die Routen, NetId händisch in die Registry eintragen. Dann funktioniert das.


----------



## Scrat (3 März 2010)

Hallo Mike,

wenn die von Neals beschriebene Funktionsweise nicht klappt, verwende das TwinCAT IO. Das ist die minimalste TwinCAT installation die es gibt. Die ist eigentlich für genau so etwas gedacht.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## mikep (3 März 2010)

hallo, dauerte etwas länger... 

@Scrat: ich möchte meine Software auf mehreren Rechnern verwenden. Dazu möchte ich eben vermeiden zusätzliche Software zu installieren.

@Neals: 

wenn ich die .Net Komponente in mein Programm implementiere, habe ich da die TcAdsDll.dl schon dabei?

ich habe bisher immer die .Net Komponente implementiert AmsNetId, Port und die Route im System Manager angegeben und fertig war die Verbindung.

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe, ist wie ich über mein Programm die Route angebe und wo bei den Rechner in der Registry ich die NetId angebe.

grüße mike


----------



## Neals (4 März 2010)

Nein, die TcAdsDll.dll musst du händisch mitnehmen, da sie normal mit der Installation von TwinCAT in den System32 Ordner kopiert wird.

Wegen der NetID und den Routen:
Guck mal auf deinem Rechner, auf dem du TwinCAT installiert hast, in die Registry... da solltest unter Software/Beckhoff alle benötigten Informationen finden. Diese musst du dann halt händisch (oder vom Programm) anlegen, da der SystemService das ja nicht mehr für dich übernimmt.


----------



## mikep (5 März 2010)

Danke Neals für die Tipps,

ich habe gerade auf meinem Rechner die TwinCat Dienste gekillt. Anschließend mit dem Tool TcAmsRemoteMgr.exe die Route erstellt (Verbindungen wurden in die Registry unter TwinCat\Remote eingetragen) und mit dem Tool TcAdsTest.exe die Verbinung erfolgreich getestet. 

grüße mike


----------

